# single tube/hole, match stick method safe?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I usually attach it a different way but it doesn't work well, on a flipping out ss maxim, would it work to loop through the same hole with something sticking through the loop on tubing?aka match stick I think?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never done it that way but don't see why it wouldn't work. I prefer and think its better to attach OTT same as you would a flat band. Works well for me.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on how snug the tube fits though the hole. I have a milbro set up that way and never had a issue


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've used the method with naturals and a few boardcuts using TheraBand Red and Yellow tubes. I never had a problem.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Depends on how snug the tube fits though the hole. I have a milbro set up that way and never had a issue


I was about to say that.,, with a maxim I believe 1745s, 2040s, or any tube close to that size range would NOT be feasible. But some of the bigger Theraband tubes, or "Dub,Dubs" would work fine.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks again, don't feel like being hit in the face with rubber


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If I understand you correctly "yes, it works fine" is the answer. Check out the pics - I think this is what you mean?





  








#winning Peerless




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 28, 2012


__
1



This just shows the way I&#39;ve setup these tubes.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> If I understand you correctly "yes, it works fine" is the answer. Check out the pics - I think this is what you mean?


Pretty much yeah. so your using tube as the stick,I was thinking about doing that.glad to see it works


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've also used tube, with a match stick inside the tube when you're using very light tubes and the slot is too large.


----------

